# WLAN Download Geschwindigkeit zu niedrig, woran könnte es liegen?



## AlreadyDead (30. Juli 2011)

*WLAN Download Geschwindigkeit zu niedrig, woran könnte es liegen?*

Hi, ich hab folgendes Problem. Wenn ich per WLAN etwas lade dann hab ich grad mal ne maximale Downloadgeschwindigkeit von 3 bis 3,6MB/s. Am PC und so ist es eigendlich normal, sind es 5,5MB/s. Der Laptop steht 50cm vom Wlan-Router entfernt. Das merkwürde ist, dass ich vollen Upload habe (1,1MB/s), wie am PC per Kabel, doch der Download ist so langsam. Mein Wlan Adapter im Notebook ist ein: Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter, mit der neuesten Treiberversion. 
Auf der Internetseite steht:


Supports up to 150 Mbps
Highly integrated single chip PCI Express CMOS solution with MAC/baseband processor and 2.4 GHz radio
Backward-compatible to 802.11g; forward–compatible to multi-stream 802.11n
Mein Router ist der Speedport W723V.

mfg AlreadyDead


----------



## robbe (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: WLAN Download Geschwindigkeit zu niedrig, woran könnte es liegen?*

Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit ist er denn laut Windows mit dem Router verbunden? 

Im Grunde scheint es für mich hier kein wirkliches Problem zu geben.  Mehr als die 3,6Mb/s wirst du über W-lan mit dem Lappi einfach nicht  schaffen. 
Bei einer 150Mbit Verbindung schaffst du im Optimalfall in der Praxis  vielleicht 50Mbit. Ich hab aber die Vermutung das Laptop Wlan Karten nicht  ganz an die Leistung einer vergleichbaren Desktop Wlan Karte rankommen,  weshalb es gut möglich ist, das die erreichten ca. 30Mbit einfach das  Maximum darstellen.


----------



## AlreadyDead (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: WLAN Download Geschwindigkeit zu niedrig, woran könnte es liegen?*

Wie finde ich raus mit welcher Geschwindigkeit er verbunden ist? Also laut windows? Wo steht das?


----------



## dorow (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: WLAN Download Geschwindigkeit zu niedrig, woran könnte es liegen?*

Unter START - SYSTEMSTEUERUNG - NETZWERK und INTERNET - NETZWERK FREIGABECENTER

Dort steht es dann auf der rechten Seite. Einfach draufklicken und es öffnet sich ein Fenster mit allen Daten.


----------



## AlreadyDead (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: WLAN Download Geschwindigkeit zu niedrig, woran könnte es liegen?*

Also unter "Status von Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung" steht:

Übertragungsrate: 65,0 Mbit/s


----------



## robbe (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: WLAN Download Geschwindigkeit zu niedrig, woran könnte es liegen?*

Aha, sehr Merkwürdige zahl. Was wird denn für eine Verbindungsstärke angezeigt. Wenn die Verbindung Perfekt ist (was sie eigentlich sein müsste, wenn der Laptop nur 50cm entfernt steht), müsste da eher sowas wie 150Mbit stehen.


----------



## AlreadyDead (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: WLAN Download Geschwindigkeit zu niedrig, woran könnte es liegen?*

Also unter "Signalstärke" steht: Hervorragend
und unter "Signalqualität" sind alle Balken voll.


----------



## robbe (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: WLAN Download Geschwindigkeit zu niedrig, woran könnte es liegen?*

Dann versteh ich nict, warum er 65Mbit anzeigt. Vielleicht ist im Router irgendwas falsch eingestellt.


----------



## AlreadyDead (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: WLAN Download Geschwindigkeit zu niedrig, woran könnte es liegen?*

ne der Router is auf High Speed Maximum: 300Mbit aber ich hab aufm Laptop nur den b und g Standart


----------



## robbe (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: WLAN Download Geschwindigkeit zu niedrig, woran könnte es liegen?*

Ich denke es wird nur Besser werden, wenn du dem Laptop ne 300Mbit Karte spendierst. Die jetzige wird einfach nicht mehr schaffen. Oder du findest dich einfach damit ab, schließlich sind 3,6mb/s auch nicht grade langsam.


----------



## AlreadyDead (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: WLAN Download Geschwindigkeit zu niedrig, woran könnte es liegen?*

Das isn Onboard Chip was soll man machen^^..aber ja..wenns sein muss schließ ich nen Kabel an. Aber hätte ja sein können das es windows einstellungen gibt, die etwas ändern könnten. 


Aber danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## K3n$! (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: WLAN Download Geschwindigkeit zu niedrig, woran könnte es liegen?*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. 
Ich denke aber eher, dass es am Router liegt. 
Ich habe die WLAN-Karten von zwei Notebooks + einen TP-Link WLAN-N Stick mit 300MBit/s getestet.
Ich komme bei keiner Verbindung auf mehr als 25-27MBit/s, egal wie weit ich vom Router entfernt bin.

Ich habe das Vorgängermodell, den Speedport W722v.


----------



## robbe (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: WLAN Download Geschwindigkeit zu niedrig, woran könnte es liegen?*

Hm, das ist natürlich merkwürdig. Gibts da vielleicht nen Firmware Update?


----------



## K3n$! (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: WLAN Download Geschwindigkeit zu niedrig, woran könnte es liegen?*

Gibt keines. Das witzige ist allerdings, dass ich eine neuere Firmware installiert habe, die es auf der Telekomseite anscheinend nicht gibt. 
Vielleicht haben sie die auch wieder entfernt.


----------



## robbe (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: WLAN Download Geschwindigkeit zu niedrig, woran könnte es liegen?*

Dann würde in diesem Fall hier ja eventuell nen neuer Router was bringen. Würde aber nicht drauf wetten, da es auch sehr gut möglich ist, das dass Laptop Wlan der limitierende Faktor ist.


----------



## Luix (1. August 2011)

*AW: WLAN Download Geschwindigkeit zu niedrig, woran könnte es liegen?*

@Kens: probier doch mal nen Ad-Hoc Netzwerk zwischen den Lappis. Wenn du mehr als die 25-27 Mbit erreichst, weißt du sicher, dass es am Router liegt


----------



## K3n$! (1. August 2011)

*AW: WLAN Download Geschwindigkeit zu niedrig, woran könnte es liegen?*

Das könnte ich mal testen. Gute Idee.

PS: Das ! = i


----------

